# Javier Martinez books?



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2001)

Is anyone familiar with the series of Isshin-ryu kata theory and applications books by Javier Martinez, such as:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0965008533/ref=pd_sxp_elt_l1/104-0730448-6126362

They look interesting but I'd be curious to see a review by a disinterested reader...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

I was looking at the Shotokan karate books by Gursharan Sahota ina  bookstore the other day:
The Shotokan Karate Handbook : Beginner to Black Belt
The Advanced Shotokan Karate Handbook
They seem like a very complete catalog of the kata. Can anyone comment on them? The Amazon reviews were so-so.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2002)

I eventually picked up the Shotokan books. I was looking at this book on Amazon:

Okinawan Karate, The Secret Art of Tuite
 by Javier Martinez

Does anyone know if this is legitimate tuite or just some reconstructed grappling that's basically jujutsu?


----------



## Samurai (Jan 13, 2003)

I have the book on Kusanku.
The book is divided into three parts (Part One) is theory on pressure points, and history (Part Two) is the Kusanku kata (Part Three) is the applications of the kata.

Most of the applications come from the book Shaolin Chin-na by Yang Jwing-Ming, and the book THE BUBISHI by Patrick McCarthy.

I think someone with a basic knowledge of pressure points and joint locks could get the same information on there own.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2003)

It sounds redundant, then.


----------

